# I feel like the worst betta owner ever...



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I can't believe I was so stupid! My beautiful Drago has ripped a chunk of his anal fin off because I stupidly put things in his tank that I shouldn't have. I TESTED those plants and that bridge before I put them in there, I ran my hands all over them, I lightly dragged pantyhose... I thought they were safe! I feel sick about this. Drago seems fine, he is swimming around like normal, but I still feel like sobbing. I noticed the tear earlier today, so I went out and bought him silk plants thinking the plastic plants might have been to blame. But now I see a chunk (the word makes me sick, ugh!) of his fin STUCK to the bridge!

Can this regrow? Please tell me he isn't permanently injured because of my stupidity! I am planning on taking his bridge out and his plants out on water change day (Tuesday) and replacing the plants with the silk ones. What should I do in the meantime? I can't change his water right this instant, and I can't do it Monday because I am working literally all day and evening.

Oh, I feel sick about this... I can't believe I did this to my precious Drago...


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

HEY, don't worry! I've done ridiculously stupid things to poor Omelette many times....I even put in a plastic plant that I did NOT test with my hands, I was too excited to see how it looked. He ended up with tears ALL over his tail and anal fins. The poor boy healed up QUICK, though.
And even though Drago may be missing a giant chunk, even if a whole fin were missing, IT WILL REGROW!!
*dances*
Do not despair! Bettas are like starfish! Take off a fin and it will be back soon! Well, not very soon. It'll take around 2-3 months to completely regrow that little mistake there, but as long as Drago looks as happy as he was, you're FINE.
Believe me, I've cried my eyes out because I thought my baby starlings were dying when I fed them earthworms, not knowing that they harbor dangerous parasites....I was freaking out over nothing: a beginner's mistake.
Right now the starlings are be-bopping around in their cage, shuffling around for food, and generally having fun. They're better. They're healthy. But I learned from my mistakes.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

PaintingPintos said:


> HEY, don't worry! I've done ridiculously stupid things to poor Omelette many times....I even put in a plastic plant that I did NOT test with my hands, I was too excited to see how it looked. He ended up with tears ALL over his tail and anal fins. The poor boy healed up QUICK, though.
> And even though Drago may be missing a giant chunk, even if a whole fin were missing, IT WILL REGROW!!
> *dances*
> Do not despair! Bettas are like starfish! Take off a fin and it will be back soon! Well, not very soon. It'll take around 2-3 months to completely regrow that little mistake there, but as long as Drago looks as happy as he was, you're FINE.
> ...


Oh my goodness, thank you so much. I am a wreck about this, that was exactly what I needed to hear right now. I am completely redoing his aquarium with silk plants and I am going to find a new bridge or something to put in there that is SMOOTH. Entirely smooth. Even if I have to take sandpaper to it! I will not EVER put anything even remotely rough or potentially rough in with my betta ever again. I'm just so glad he can regrow his gorgeous fins... he is such a beautiful fish. And I'm incredibly thankful he doesn't seem to be affected by this at all. Drago even still seemed happy to see me when I walked into the room, he swam right over. Ohhhh I can't believe I was so dumb, though...

Thank you again for the encouragement! It was really what I needed to hear right now.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't worry about it!

I myself never tested anything with a panty hose, but rather just with my hand and well, Buddha snagged himself on his plant. But I just got him a log and I was so cautious that I took some sandpaper and smoothed any edges down.

I'm sure your little guy will be okay. 

Just give him some clean warm water and he'll be good in no time!  Also, high protein diets help!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm glad that PaintingPintos made you feel better! We all make mistakes at first whether it's human babies or fish lol. I actually clipped one of my Crown tails fins off just trying to cup him for a water change. I felt awful!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> Don't worry about it!
> 
> I myself never tested anything with a panty hose, but rather just with my hand and well, Buddha snagged himself on his plant. But I just got him a log and I was so cautious that I took some sandpaper and smoothed any edges down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reassurance, it really helps me. I will definitely be giving him some nice, clean, warm water to heal up in, and no more sharp plants or rough bridges! Anything I can do to make sure he's safe in the environment I put him in.



Bettanewbie60 said:


> I'm glad that PaintingPintos made you feel better! We all make mistakes at first whether it's human babies or fish lol. I actually clipped one of my Crown tails fins off just trying to cup him for a water change. I felt awful!


Oh, I'm sorry about your little crowntail! That is what Drago is, a dragonscale crowntail with GORGEOUS red fins and an incredibly shiny dragonscale body. Thanks for the encouragement! I know we all make mistakes, but I'm sure gonna try not to make any more of them where Drago's health is concerned!


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't worry- he'll be ok! We've all made either that same mistake or one very similar to it several times before. Just be sure to keep his water VERY clean and warm so that he won't get an infection in the tear. As long as you do that an feed him a high protein diet, he'll grow back his fins very soon! Also, when his fin starts to grow back, it will look white in color, so do not worry about that--it's a good sign of regrowth!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Do you mind posting a picture of that bridge? I suspect it's the roman style bridge. I looked at it several times, but always thought it was too sharp. 

Check the silk plants as well. Some of the plants have sharp little pieces of plastic on the stems like rose thorns.


----------



## choob99 (Aug 9, 2010)

We have all made a stupid mistake at some point. Just keep the water warm and clean and the fins will grow back in no time, don't beat yourself up over it


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

MSG said:


> Do you mind posting a picture of that bridge? I suspect it's the roman style bridge. I looked at it several times, but always thought it was too sharp.
> 
> Check the silk plants as well. Some of the plants have sharp little pieces of plastic on the stems like rose thorns.


Actually, it's a Japanese style bridge that is made to look rustic and sort of broken down. Here is a picture from when the aquarium was set up, before my fish was in it.












choob99 said:


> We have all made a stupid mistake at some point. Just keep the water warm and clean and the fins will grow back in no time, don't beat yourself up over it


Thanks, I am feeling a bit better. Drago is happy as ever, he doesn't seem to have noticed in the least. I'm hoping his fins regrow just as pretty as ever, his color is amazing! He seems to be just fine, I just felt awful because this was my fault for putting things in there that he hurt himself on. Tomorrow I'm going to be doing my 100% water change, so he'll have completely fresh water to be swimming around in.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

TigerRegalia said:


> Don't worry- he'll be ok! We've all made either that same mistake or one very similar to it several times before. Just be sure to keep his water VERY clean and warm so that he won't get an infection in the tear. As long as you do that an feed him a high protein diet, he'll grow back his fins very soon! Also, when his fin starts to grow back, it will look white in color, so do not worry about that--it's a good sign of regrowth!


Thank you! I'm feeling better about this thanks to the awesome support from everyone here. I know he's going to be okay, I'm just sad I was silly enough to let it happen at all! Thanks for the tip about the regrown fin, I probably would have been on here freaking out about that, too lol


----------



## ChardFish (May 17, 2012)

Yeah, we all make mistakes. I dropped a fish down the drain the other day; many of you probably saw the post. Ripped the pipes out of the wall and managed to get him back, but let me tell you how bad I felt! He is great now, but the point is, no matter how hard we try, we all make mistakes.


----------

